# 55 Gallon Drum Question



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi there,
I just picked up a 55 Gallon Drum of Methanol last week and I am curious what precautions I should take regarding pumping the methanol out, I plan to pump 6 gallons out into a plastic gas can. I picked up a rotary hand pump at TSC. Apparently I need a special wrench to remove the 2" NPT Bung.
I've read that the metal drum should be grounded, would I need to do this?
Any comments/suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

$$$???


----------



## Dub Ken (Dec 24, 2004)

Considering the average cost for methanol is about $8 a gallon from your local store, that probably cost you about $375-400 after wholesale pricing. How did I do?


----------



## quentin16564 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Dub Ken)*

Any type of flammable liquid of that amount should be grounded. you know just as a preventative measure so you don't blow yourself up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i can get 55 gallons of methanol here in town for about $125


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

Curious, where would I call or look for a 55 gal drum of methanol in town? Home Depot? I think this is the most cost effective! You just mixing with distilled H20?


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i call a company that supplies oil drums to shops i dont buy bulk oil though just methanol. I have heard of people not using distilled but im not 100% sure thats the best idea i guess it depends on what your water is like where you are from. Here we draw our water from the best aquafir in the US and we have gotten 1st or 2nd in tap h20 in the country before.


----------



## k burna (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubstuning)*

any time water is ran thru a car make sure its distilled. I run a part store and love when ppl use tap water $$$


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Gotcha, it was about $80...


----------



## SnowTech.4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Grounding is a good idea.
Also, keep it in as dray a place as possible.
Its probably not neccesary to say this as well, but use gloves and eye protection as well. Prolonged direct skin contact with methanol is a no-no.


----------

